# Please sugegst a Webcam - Budget Rs.2000



## din (Nov 19, 2007)

Please suggest a good web cam which falls within Rs.2000 for desktop.

I am not sure why, but my clients says do not go for logitech ! Their cams are not good ?

I will get good clarity webcam at this price range ?

Requirement is - best image quality and reliability.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 19, 2007)

i bought i ball robo cam at 900 buks a year before.. not bad! Its best for 256Kbps


----------



## spitfire (Nov 20, 2007)

go for microsoft..they are pretty much reliable..

But I've been using a logitech one for last 3 years..working flawlessly..so dont think it will be a problem


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 20, 2007)

Creative 2.0 MP ..good and decent.Price will be around 2K.


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought MS LifeCam Vx-1000 for Rs.1400. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## 24online (Feb 7, 2008)

4 Megapixel 5G Lens Night Vision Face Tracking built in microphone Web Camera.

gr8 webcam with quality and functions....economical....
*www.pctradestore.com/code/ui/main/product.aspx?catid=11&subcatid=0


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2008)

din said:


> Bought MS LifeCam Vx-1000 for Rs.1400. Seems to be working fine.




yeah yae..  use it extensivelly for a month  unless u have a unlimited plan then wait a see the BILL  even 1.3 MP cams produce quality image but uploading with default given upstream at UL 900 is not enough to drive the 1.3 MP even where as with 512 KB upstream at data caped plans of BSNL the data transfer is tooo much


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

@choto lol


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2008)

yaaar u guys keep bumping up the old threads  anyway it would be nice to read from the author how much the bill actually come after the month end with full settings of the CAM


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2008)

The author will be bankrupt


----------



## nix (Feb 7, 2008)

buy any one of the lifecam VX series. they are easily available and good.


----------

